# Tamron 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD with Canon EOS 5DSR



## victorhugoa (Jan 5, 2016)

Can somebody comment if this lens works well or bad with the EOS 5DSR?
Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2016)

I found it listed for sale at Adorama, and the spec's say *for full-frame and APS-C* cameras. So the answer should be yes, it will work on the new Canon full-frame 5DSR model.

Tamron 28-300mm


----------



## PaulWog (Jan 5, 2016)

victorhugoa said:


> Can somebody comment if this lens works well or bad with the EOS 5DSR?
> Thanks.



It will not take advantage of the megapixels on the sensor, so if you mean "well" or "bad" in that way... then it isn't a great pairing. But it will work just as well as on any other full frame or DX camera.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 5, 2016)

The sensor on the 5dsr will out resolve that lens big time. More megapixels means more money on lenses


----------



## victorhugoa (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for your comments. I will use an EF 24-70mm F/2.8 as my main lens, but I want the 28-300 for the moments when I need the zoom with more than 70mm


----------



## DB_Cro (Jan 6, 2016)

What you need is a 70-200, even the cheapest non-IS F/4 from Canon would work great, and HOLY **** better then the Tamron you mention.
The Tamron would be like putting low end all-season cheap tires on a race car.

It'll still go fast but..

How'd you even end up with a 5DSR?
Something tells me you could have gotten a "better" camera for your needs for less money.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 6, 2016)

70-200 FTW hands down!  Even that wont out resolve the sensor, most likely.


----------



## victorhugoa (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you for the advise DB Cro, I like this idea better, I'm looking at this other lens "*Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM Lens*". I will use it to shoot from a helicopter and action images (non sport). Comments?
Right now I'm using Nikon with similar characteristics.


----------



## DB_Cro (Jan 6, 2016)

If you can afford that Canon lens you're set.
It's the best 70-200 lens Canon ever made and probably the best 70-200 ever made by any brand.
It'll match your 24-70 flawlessly. 

The Tamron would be "WTF am I doing wrong?" after you look at the images after the 24-70 and 70-200.
Not to mention the F/6.3 aperture of the Tamron, and your 5DSR not liking high ISO that much.

Just go buy that and it'll be a lens you'll never want to replace.


----------

